# Housse ou coque iPad



## Vladimok (23 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

A votre avis quelle serait la meilleure protection pour un iPad air ?

Merci


----------



## Lauange (24 Novembre 2013)

Pour le mien , j'ai mis une smart case cover en cuir marron. Légere (220 grs) et facilement démontable, confortable.


----------



## rgi (24 Novembre 2013)

Aucune !


----------



## Madalvée (24 Novembre 2013)

Un cierge Magnum à Lourdes.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Novembre 2013)

J'ai acheté une protection folio, par tucano, je suis fan... Elle reste légère, et fine....

Seul soucis, il n'y a pas l'aimant pour éteindre / allumer l'iPad.


Je l'ai prise à la FNAC, j'en suis très content (comme mon ipad air 128 Go d'ailleurs, j'en suis dingue).


----------



## rgi (25 Novembre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Un cierge Magnum à Lourdes.




nan mais bon ta voiture tu lui met pas une capote si ?

oublions pas que c'est du consommable!


----------



## iChe (26 Novembre 2013)

Pour moi, le strict minimum, la protection que l'on peut enlever et remettre en moins d'une seconde pour pouvoir profiter de l'iPad nu le plus souvent possible : une Smart Cover.


----------



## iPom.pom (26 Novembre 2013)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J'ai acheté une protection folio, par tucano, je suis fan... Elle reste légère, et fine....
> 
> Seul soucis, il n'y a pas l'aimant pour éteindre / allumer l'iPad.




Avez-vous activé la fonction Verrouiller/Déverrouiller dans les Réglages sous Général ? Est-ce que cela change quelque chose à votre soucis ?


----------

